# New Dark Epic Fantasy: The Tribe of Ishmael



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome to the official thread for the brand-new dark epic fantasy, *THE TRIBE OF ISHMAEL*.










_There are no heroes. Only villains..._

Ishmael Abajian has always been a play-by-the-rules kind of guy, so when he stows aboard a train to escape from dangerous pursuers, he figures his guardian angel will overlook it. Except each train car appears to represent one of the Seven Deadly Sins. And the demon conductor informs him that he is no longer alive, deepest condolences. Not to mention the accidentally-going-to-Hell part-tough break. Too bad there's no better luck next time.

Now trapped in a dark authoritarian world embroiled in power struggles and dreams of liberation, Ishmael teams up with a girl who may-or-may-not be a murderer in order to recover their lost memories and escape. However, as a free soul condemned neither to Hell nor Paradise, Ishmael is something that some demons have been waiting for, while others will stop at nothing to destroy: change.

The first installment in a brand-new epic fantasy series, THE TRIBE OF ISHMAEL is a dark metaphysical adventure containing hellhounds with nasty frost-bites and lots of adult content.

_Welcome aboard the Sunnyside Express.
Next stop: the Afterlife.
Whatever you do, please don't abandon all hope.
That wouldn't be as much fun._

*Afterlife Chronicles:*

THE TRIBE OF ISHMAEL (Book I)
THE STAFF OF AARON (Forthcoming)

Take the train ride on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HMEK7BY
Keep up with the latest on my Author Facebook Page: www.facebook.com/heatherheffnerauthor


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hi everyone,

Check out the teaser book trailer for The Tribe of Ishmael below:





*


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

_The Tribe of Ishmael_ has been selected to be a Read & Review Book through the Paranormal Fantasy, Dystopia and Romance Readers and Reviewers Group! Sign-up now through Feb 13 to receive an EPUB/MOBI/PDF copy to read and review~ 9 copies left~

Visit: https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/1691877-the-tribe-of-ishmael-by-heather-heffner---february-7-13.

Thanks!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*THE TRIBE OF ISHMAEL participates in Kindle Countdown Deals!
*

Looking to immerse yourself in a dysfunctional, dark, fantastical afterlife journey? Starting Monday, April 7-13th, The Tribe of Ishmael will be available at 70, 50, and 30 percent off on Amazon, slowly returning to its original price by the end of the week. Check it out here, the earlier in the week, the better: http://www.amazon.com/Tribe-Ishmael-Afterlife-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00HMEK7BY.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*To all UK Amazon users: *it's your turn! Exclusively on Amazon.co.uk, The Tribe of Ishmael will be 60 and then 33 percent off for Kindle Countdown Deals, April 21-27th! 

Visit:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Tribe-Ishmael-Afterlife-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00HMEK7BY


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Character Meet Blog Tour:*

Meet Kantazsia, a demon soldier in the Host of Hell who plays a pivotal role in determining Ishmael's afterlife:

http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2014/07/character-meet-blog-hop-kantazsia.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

_The Tribe of Ishmael_ is *free* all of today, August 25th! Grab your Kindle copy here:

http://www.amazon.com/Tribe-Ishmael-Afterlife-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00HMEK7BY

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

*Kindle Free Book Promotion:*

_The Tribe of Ishmael_ is available free only through today, April 26, 2015! Check it out on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Tribe-Ishmael-Afterlife-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00HMEK7BY


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Promo Updates: The Tribe of Ishmael *free* on Amazon this weekend: 2/18 - 2/20. Mark your calendars and pick up your copy here:

https://www.amazon.com/Tribe-Ishmael-Afterlife-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00HMEK7BY


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

For UK readers! Mark your calendars: May 5 - May 7, the Tribe of Ishmael will be offered at discounted prices on: Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

December 2017 Book Review: Glimmerglass by Jenna Black:

http://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2017/12/december-2017-book-review-glimmerglass.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

~New Cover Reveal~ Halfway through the second book of the Afterlife Chronicles: The Staff of Aaron. Check out the cover and book description on my blog:

https://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2020/01/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles II) first draft is complete! Eager to share the next monster installment January 2021:

https://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2020/07/the-staff-of-aaron-is-finished.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Check out new chapter excerpts available for a sneak peek of The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles II):

https://heatherheffner.blogspot.com/2020/10/read-exclusive-excerpts-from-staff-of.html


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles II) is Published on Amazon Kindle! Check it out today: https://www.amazon.com/Staff-Aaron-Heather-Heffner-ebook/dp/B08SKNG5N2/

#fantasy books #darkfantasy #epicfantasy #ebooks #amazonkindle










Ishmael Abajian was never supposed to be in Hell. He nearly escaped, too, before being betrayed by just about everyone. Now Heaven is noticing. The Doom Bell foretelling the coming of the Apocalypse tolls. And Lucifer Morningstar, more dangerous than ever with the cynical Riley Cyprus by his side, plots to steal the Unholy Relics of his fellow Fallen and declare rulership over Hell.

However, dreams begin to turn in the minds of demons drawn to the ways of Ishmael. Dreams of what could be, even in a place dark and despairing. Xercist's tempter studies lead him to make an unexpected connection on Earth. Soldier Kantazsia's convictions are tested upon encountering an angel claiming to be Ishmael's guardian. And Ishmael must choose whether to pick up his staff once more.

He didn't ask to be here. He didn't want to be a savior.

Now that he is, he must decide once and for all what that means.

AFTERLIFE CHRONICLES
The Tribe of Ishmael (Book 1)
The Staff of Aaron (Book 2)


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Memorial Day Weekend Sale 5/28 - 5/31 - Set a Reminder on your Calendar: The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles) will be on sale on Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/Staff-Aaron-Afterlife-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B08SKNG5N2/


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

Happy Halloween Weekend! Time to get our Spooky reads on:

Got Demons?
The Tribe of Ishmael (Afterlife Chronicles I): Amazon.com

The Staff of Aaron (Afterlife Chronicles II) Sale on Amazon.com now through Halloween! https://www.amazon.com/Staff-Aaron.../dp/B08SKNG5N2
#Halloween #spookyreads #halloweenbooks #booksale


----------

